# How fast is qin yu from stellar transformations



## Toaa (Jun 22, 2016)

We were told that in the end when they were taking a walk with linley they were crossing a distance equilevant to the divine realm so how fast were they?


----------



## Toaa (Jun 22, 2016)

........how did i do that.....can a forum move it to meta battledome


----------



## NarutoUzamaki921 (Jan 27, 2018)

not entirely sure to be honest


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Apr 30, 2019)

testing


----------

